
Apply HN: Fringe- Simplified Scheduling for Groups - jla0503
Problem: 1) Scheduling a dinner with a group of friends is a nightmare. 2)It takes 30-50 texts for 3 or 4 people to decide on a time. 3) I hate polling apps...it&#x27;s a spreadsheet that shows all my guesses of when I hope people are free.<p>This is where Fringe comes in. It takes less than 5 taps to know when you&#x27;re group of friends (6 or less) can ALL go to dinner. We are in a public beta so please we need beta users and tons of feedback.<p>How it works:<p>You pick the friends, location
We&#x27;ll suggest the best times that work for EVERYONE.<p>It&#x27;s sent to your friends like a paperless post with a personal note from you.<p>Fringe is like an automated doodle and the personal touch of paperless post.<p>Would love any and all Feedback!<p>to download:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;fringe-simply-get-together&#x2F;id1093362316?ls=1&amp;mt=8
======
cauterize
Great idea! I'm no UX expert, but here are some nit picks

1\. The font on the verify screen with the numbers made my eyes spazz out.
Keep the numbers horizontally aligned

2\. The little icons above the event details would probably be better suited
with initials. My 4 letter name got cut off after 3.

3\. At the bottom of the event details it says "Will wait 1d 13h 25m for".
What does that mean?

------
freeatnet
How do you plan to make money?

~~~
freeatnet
Also: how are you going to make this app _the_ way people do group scheduling?

